
Node.js Best Practices - zachruss92
https://github.com/i0natan/nodebestpractices
======
cremp
Best practice:

Just don't install Nodejs. Just don't.

> Wrap common utilities as npm packages

That's how you get things like isEven, isOdd... Leftpad anyone?

